# Your favourite room/decorating ideas!



## Beccu

Hihi! 
I love looking at other peoples house decor, and I'm always looking for new ideas on how to do my rooms :>

Post pictures of your rooms, favourite or most interesting, for others to see!

hopefully there isnt another thread like this already


----------



## Azzie

I don't have pictures because I still have to obtain a lot of the furniture, but I like mixing sets. My main room is the Mermaid Set mixed with the Fish Set (still missing some of it), with the Underwater Wall and Floor from the museum. My upstairs room is right now just my Mush Set, but I plan on mixing it in with the Weeding Day set and making a faerie room, using the Jungle Wall and either the Jungle Floor or the Wildflower Floor. 

My other two rooms are essentially just storage rooms at the moment though, so they're not terribly interesting. XD


----------



## Beccu

wahhh your main room sounds like my upstairs, mermaid and fish set go so cute together, but i havent figure out at all how i want to place everything either ;u;!

this is an old room that ive just replaced with mermaid stuff but it was kinda cool





and this is how i did the princess series


----------



## bun

eGG




tOY




cafERRRR


----------



## Miss Renee

My house is only one room. I like the trashy look.


----------



## bun

if u like trashy
u should see my




it's gotten even more messy now HAHAHHA q__q


----------



## Steve Canyon

I love the sloppy series

I still dont have most of the pieces I plan to use in my rooms, or even the rooms themselves, but Im going to have an upstairs bedroom in the red and black gracie series, Rococo furniture mixed with creepy in my living room, and a kitchen off to the side eventually... and maybe another bedroom on the ground level with all of my sloppy stuff.


----------



## Zoella

I recently did a rilakkuma themed room :3


----------



## Beccu

aaaa thats so cute 
i love that idea ;u; and the little window with curtain is precious


----------



## Mary

I think I saw the QR for that a little bit ago.


----------



## Beccu

someone post a mermaid room  ok go


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I had the full rococo set in my old town, and it's amazing!  I had *almost* completed the mermaid set before I restarted.  I had lots of Animal Crossing pictures on my phone, but none of them included me in my house. xD
I would show you all if I had the pictures!


----------



## bun

Zoella said:


> I recently did a rilakkuma themed room :3




SO QT.


----------



## Beccu

MadisonCrossing said:


> I had the full rococo set in my old town, and it's amazing!  I had *almost* completed the mermaid set before I restarted.  I had lots of Animal Crossing pictures on my phone, but none of them included me in my house. xD
> I would show you all if I had the pictures!


ahh ;u; sounds so nice!


----------



## kyasarin

wow all of these look great!


----------



## Swiftstream

; A ; now i seriously feel like i need to improve my decor xD


----------



## Beccu

theyre so fun to look at right ;3; i want to see more picssss

heres my egg/sloppy basement~


----------



## kyasarin

My cafe in my second house. Still a work in progress.


Japanese-themed inn (Ryokan)


I'm currently expanding another room which will contain the 7-11 items (mimic a 7-11 konbini) and add one more room to display dresses and accessories like a boutique. So excited to finish all my expansions.


----------



## Beccu

wow i love those!! i might have to creep through dream address oml so niceee


----------



## WeiMoote

Not my main house, but I made one of my extra character's houses goth-themed.





I even went ahead and decorated the outside some!


I really want some black flowers all around the house, and maybe some dead Perfect Fruit trees to fit the look outside. Other than that, looks nice, huh?


----------



## gingerbread

In my first room I have the green series, and a sort of hallway with large bookshelves being the hallway walls, I have my afternoon tea set in there, and it's very homely and nice ^^' I've worked really hard on it and am proud, there's also a nice little seating area at the back of the hallway with wooden stools ^.^ In the top-floor room i'm planning to make a cafe, I have all the patterns i'm going to use (by searching on QR code-tumblr's) - I just need to expand the room and get some furniture in it xD I'm planning to make my basement a sort of... walk-in closet thing, saves space in my storage ^^


----------



## JaeJae

Beccu said:


> theyre so fun to look at right ;3; i want to see more picssss
> 
> heres my egg/sloppy basement~



DREAM CODE PLS! xD


----------



## Nagi

i really like to mix the Alpine and Mixed Wood series! with a bit of remaking here and there they go really nicely together i think. sadly i'm still coordinating my room so no pictures yet!
i'm also making a big upstairs penthouse-like room with a combination of the Simple and Exotic series, and some other odd items that blend in well.
... and downstairs i made my mad-scientist-lab. hehe.

i didn't like the Sloppy series much at first, but it works so well in your rooms! maybe i'll try it too if i can ever get my hands on it


----------



## Beccu

ahh nice weimoote i havent seen that many dark houses, yours looks great ^^

++I DONT HAVE A DREAM ADDRESS YET :C my town is like.. no paths or anything because im trying to unlock all the pwp i want first unu so it would be really boring for people to look at 

i didnt like the sloppy series at first either but then i noticed that colourful garbage on it matches really well the the colours of the egg set! so i think a few pieces mixed in looks really good


----------



## JaeJae

Beccu said:


> ahh nice weimoote i havent seen that many dark houses, yours looks great ^^
> 
> *++I DONT HAVE A DREAM ADDRESS YET :C my town is like.. no paths or anything because im trying to unlock all the pwp i want first unu so it would be really boring for people to look at *
> 
> i didnt like the sloppy series at first either but then i noticed that colourful garbage on it matches really well the the colours of the egg set! so i think a few pieces mixed in looks really good



Nuuuu. Would really love to see all your rooms ^^ Well guess I have to wait then!


----------



## WeiMoote

Beccu said:


> ahh nice weimoote i havent seen that many dark houses, yours looks great ^^



Thanks! I'm still trying to improve on it, like wanting to add a "garage", and make it look like a practice room for a rock band of some sorts.


----------



## drganon

Here are some pics of my house. Some of them are outdated, as I've made major changes to my house, but these were the only pics on my computer.


----------



## MisterM

I don't have any screenshots to show, but, basically, what I did, was I used the Mario furniture set, gyroids, and a few other random things to do some Feng Shui. (Forgive me if I misspelled that.)


----------



## Xanarcah

Beccu said:


> theyre so fun to look at right ;3; i want to see more picssss
> 
> heres my egg/sloppy basement~





Beccu said:


> someone post a mermaid room  ok go



I really love your Egg/Sloppy room. Like, so much. <3



Here is my Ice/Mermaid room! (Also known as my Grey/Juvia room~)


















Item placement could use a some work. o: I originally was just trying to get everything to fit in the same room. Furniture arrangement is not my forte...


----------



## Steve Canyon

drganon said:


> Here are some pics of my house. Some of them are outdated, as I've made major changes to my house, but these were the only pics on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 17584View attachment 17585View attachment 17586View attachment 17587View attachment 17588View attachment 17589View attachment 17590



i like the shag rug in your last picture, is it sold at the t&t store?


----------



## drganon

Steve Canyon said:


> i like the shag rug in your last picture, is it sold at the t&t store?



Its the sleek carpet, and yes its sold at the t&t store.


----------



## Halation

*Airport*



*Blue Cafe*



*Music Room*



*Summer Room*



*Winter Room*



*Bowling Alley*



*Sloppy Dentist Office*



*Mariachi Band TV Show*



*Movie Theatre*



*City Street*



*Indiana Jones Temple of Doom*


----------



## Imonly21

Omg the airport!! I missed that when I visited your dream town! Ahhh you amazing


----------



## Beccu

everyones rooms look so good *u*
the ice/mermaid furniture looks really nice together! grey/juvia room indeed haha 
and those theme rooms are really interesting, defs gonna check out your dream code sometime


----------



## Ai Priestess

I don't have any pictures to post up right at the moment.

My main room is Classic, left room is Princess, back room is Rococo, right room is Blue.

Basement is my Bug-Off prize/flower room and upstairs is my regal room.

Reasons being is just classic is sophisticated, but the room is really messy (to me), Princess is just BEAUTIFUL and Rococo is elegant.  I have the Blue room because it is dedicated after Agent S.  I had her in WW and she always wanted blue furniture so that room was for her.

Bug-Off room is self-explanatory and my regal room is dedicated after Julian.


----------



## Beccu

i agree, the princess and rococo sets are so nice, the princess set was my favourite from the start. regal is pretty nice too


----------



## aetherene

Y'all are so creative with your rooms. ;-; It makes me jealous. My rooms don't look as nice as everyone else's.

(Don't bother looking at my dream address either cause I haven't updated it in a while and I changed my rooms around a little.)


----------



## Laurina

Kitchen will always be my favorite room.


I love the Princess series. Hoping to add more furniture that fits nicely with the set.


Basement coming along with pictures I've received from past/current villagers and special characters.


----------



## Halation

LaurinaMN said:


> Kitchen will always be my favorite room.
> View attachment 17675
> 
> I love the Princess series. Hoping to add more furniture that fits nicely with the set.
> View attachment 17676
> 
> Basement coming along with pictures I've received from past/current villagers and special characters.
> View attachment 17677


Your kitchen & basement are so cute!


----------



## Laurina

Halation said:


> Your kitchen & basement are so cute!



Awh thank you! Your rooms are amazing. You've been on my list to dream visit for a long time! Hopefully I get the chance soon!<3


----------



## Cariad

I really love the Ranch, Sleek and Alpine Series' but I have only got some of the ranch so far, still collecting


----------



## Beccu

yesss, i wanna do an alpine room just cause its so customizable ;3;


----------



## Bulbadragon

My favorite room of my house is my rococo room. I got the entire series recolored pink/white. I have a vintage radio, the ship thingy from Explorer's day, a white recolored ebony piano (and the velvet stool), and the GracieGrace wedding cake. At Easter, I'll add the egg series to my sloppy room. I also have a room devoted to cool things and DLC.


----------



## Dembonez19

This is my wedding reception room. There is food on the wall farthest from where I'm standing. Unfortunately, I thought the wedding cake was a table item. Alas, it is not. 

That's okay though. I can find a more appropriate place for it in the room. Just a minor setback.


----------



## Beccu

thats pretty cute
+bop cause i wanna see more pics pls


----------



## ayeAmariah

All of these houses are so nice.. (｡・//ε//・｡)
I haven't gotten New Leaf yet, but when I do I plan on making 4 residents and all of their bottom floors will be like a type of shop (Cafe, restaurant, etc.) like a city-slums type of thing with the upstairs being the "home" portion. But my mayor will have a palace once I'm done with her haha! 
I love all of these house ideas, especially the commercial-type decorations. Definitely using some of these ideas! Amazing thread btw.


----------



## JaeJae

Harvest x Mermaid



My purple living room >_< I love harvest set especially the wall and carpet. I didn't put much furnitures because I dislike having a squeezy room


----------



## MCalhen

Oh, so many cool room designs/layouts. (I'm especially fond of the airport, what an excellent idea!) 

I'm also glad to see love for the alpine series. It's one of my favourites so far. 

I don't have any excellent room designs finished yet to share any of mine. It doesn't help that I only managed to get the game in late August, so I haven't had as much time to dedicate to the game as I'd like. :') But while I patiently build up my town, it's nice to see what others have done with their houses/rooms!


----------



## mg_sage

hey guys~ im just new to animal crossing new leaf, i was wondering where you could get the cafe stuff like the cake display and stuff  thank you~


----------



## stormsastridestories

I LOVE the combination of Ice and Mermaid furniture. Love. 
My Ice/"Northern Lights" room is my favorite along with my Mush room (Heh. Mushroom.)
*stalks Dream address*


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Too many pictures to post for that...
So here's my recent tumblr post that has a few of my favorite rooms ::
http://thenewleaflife.tumblr.com/post/86417500956/


----------



## Ami Mercury

Card and Ice furniture! They are AMAZING!!!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

WOW! Great rooms.

I made some rooms in my museum.They are cute, but kind of funny.

One is a bear bar.( lol.It's a bar for bears. )
And  one is a frog lounge.( I used cabin furniture, And refurbished them with frog designs.The frogs are having a birthday party.lol )


----------



## Chocolate Owlet

Aw wow, I really feel inspired after seeing you're room Beccu. You've given me loads of inspiration for my future room now


----------



## Hypisquill

All of your rooms are awesome! I feel a bit jealous to be honest.

My favorite room is my bedroom. I don't know why, but it has a relaxed and nice feeling to it~


----------



## laureng

Zoella said:


> I recently did a rilakkuma themed room :3



what bed is that?


----------



## windfall

laureng said:


> what bed is that?


Not OP but looks like a rococo bed customised white.


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show

Can we bring this back please! Haha I need inspiration for my rooms but I can't find anything!


----------



## shannenenen

We definitely should! I just stalked this entire thread xD Maybe because it's such an old thread, we should make a new one?


----------



## toricrossing

We should keep this thread going


----------



## Dunquixote

I love the screenshots everyone.  Beautiful and cute rooms ~ everyone. ^.^

None of my rooms are 100% done yet, but I'll definitely post them here (and in my blog) when I'm happy enough with them. Right now I'll post screenshots of two of my museum exhibits; one of them goes along with my town/house's theme (_Dragon Age: Inquisition_).

Herald's Rest ~ a tavern 








Edit: Oops.  I need to update the screenshots.  These were taken for a contest; the record player was in the room just because it was something that was asked to be in the picture (anytime of music player, I mean).

Souvenir Shop/Convenience Store





I have "Go K.K. Rider" playing on a CD player [it's not in the screenshots]. :]


----------



## twisty

All of these rooms are so gorgeous!! I'm especially inspired by the recolored rococo set. :O

I definitely have some sets I need to recolor and some rooms that need expanding, but here's what I have so far! c:

My main room:






My princess room:






My kitchen:






Upstairs study:






Very small start to basement caf?:


----------



## toricrossing

My cafe' before I redecorated it. I'll post another picture soon.


----------



## PurpleLutari

This is one of the earlier pictures of my gaming room - it's been updated now tho, no more horrendous pink walls xD


And this's my library room! It's the same basically, just w/out the mannequin.


----------



## pinkcotton

I hope it's okay that I'm bumping this up! I'd like to post my main room and see others.


Spoiler: Blinding Pinkness










It's not done yet, but it's very close to be! My upstairs is going amazing too~


----------



## Poogle1093

I want to bump this up again, because I love seeing all of these amazing pictures!


----------



## Shydragon

Here is my first floor right wing room! It's the only one I have completed at the moment, and it's also my favorite because of how the lighting transforms the whole room at different times of day! It's a bathroom/laundry room:








The only lamps are the princess lamp in the front left corner and a yellow regal wall lamp out of view on the front wall, and the default lights are always turned off, so most of the light and color comes from the outdoor lighting.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Spoiler: some rooms from my various towns, mostly Ophylix


----------



## blackroserandom

Dunquixote said:


> I love the screenshots everyone.  Beautiful and cute rooms ~ everyone. ^.^
> 
> None of my rooms are 100% done yet, but I'll definitely post them here (and in my blog) when I'm happy enough with them. Right now I'll post screenshots of two of my museum exhibits; one of them goes along with my town/house's theme (_Dragon Age: Inquisition_).
> 
> Herald's Rest ~ a tavern
> 
> View attachment 137363
> 
> View attachment 137364
> 
> View attachment 137365
> 
> :]



Oh my...a DA:I themed room? It's amazing I may just have to put a small tavern in my town, thanks for the ideas! 



MightyMunchlax said:


> Spoiler: some rooms from my various towns, mostly Ophylix
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195486
> View attachment 195487
> View attachment 195488
> View attachment 195489
> View attachment 195490
> View attachment 195491
> View attachment 195492
> View attachment 195493
> View attachment 195494
> View attachment 195495



Your first room with the bamboo is soo cute. I love it. And your room with the gnomes, I'm getting a Harvest Moon vibe with the Harvest Sprites, I like it a lot


----------



## MightyMunchlax

blackroserandom said:


> Your first room with the bamboo is soo cute. I love it. And your room with the gnomes, I'm getting a Harvest Moon vibe with the Harvest Sprites, I like it a lot


Aww, thanks! And it's supposed to be Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs themed haha, but Harvest Moon could work too.


----------



## Nekomata

This is part of my mayor's living room, which I absolutely love. 
​


----------



## blackroserandom

MightyMunchlax said:


> Aww, thanks! And it's supposed to be Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs themed haha, but Harvest Moon could work too.



Oh that works so well, the beards are uncanny haha.


----------



## MayorOfSackville

Spoiler



Here is my house in Citrine. It's not as good as the others but it's a start. 

View attachment 195070
Basement = Arcade

View attachment 195067
Right room = Splatoon Room

View attachment 195062
Attic = Bedroom

View attachment 195065
Main room = Living room

View attachment 195068
Left room = Sweets
View attachment 195061
Exterior

View attachment 195064
Another screenshot of the living room.

View attachment 195069
Another screenshot of the Sweets room

View attachment 195066
Northern Room = Gyroid Room


View attachment 195063
Another screenshot of the bedroom


P.S. If anyone is wondering about the gyroids around the mannequin, look up _The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing_.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

You guys can always visit my DA to look at my Mayors house!

It's very kawaii and pink based


----------



## Colton S

My bedroom is still a work in progress, but I'm going for an apartment in the city/ bachelor pad style. I have minimalist furniture and K.K. Soul on in the background.


----------



## Poogle1093

~Bump~
I always want to see more of these pictures!


----------



## hamster

i looove bamboo/foresty rooms. i might redesign my bathroom into something like this:


----------



## Poogle1093

~~


----------

